# Matching Interesting Ceiling Texture



## rustyjvan (Aug 28, 2015)

I have a residential job and it has a ceiling texture that looks like a heavy stomped brush/crows foot, but the interior of the stomp is baby smooth. If anyone has come across this before or has any suggestions let me know.

Here are some pictures:


----------

